# Bow press finished



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice frakking job. Love the paint, the caps in the square tubing, and the checker plate is a sweet touch.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Sure it will press a bow? Id be afraid it would shatter and fly apart... after all it does say Bowtech. :chortle:

Joking. Looks good.


----------



## K2man (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks great! Nice job! :drummer:


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy crap that looks like a show piece. Thats an outstanding job. Love the bowl which I assume is a magnetic bowl for parts. Nice touch. Great job, One of the nicest I have seen on here.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys even Danehunter's comment. Lol I also just bought a new chill R so it's not all bad. The bowl is one of the magnetic type for parts.


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

That is so awesome! If you don't mind, what was the total cost and how long did it take?


----------



## Loren Freeman (Jul 3, 2013)

you should sell me one lol...j/k. Seriously though...


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Got about $140 in it. Took about a week but that's just working on it in the evenings off and on. Then I changed my mind a time or two and redid a couple things.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Well done sir..........even with the Bowtech label. :wink:


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, that looks good!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet job, and I love the Bowtech sticker!


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks men for the funny comments, my two boys as well as me all shoot Bowtech but I did buy a chill R the other day. Made the mistake and shot one and decided to try it. I have a pretty good Bowtech dealer in my area so I give him most of my business.


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

I am sorry to ask but what is caution bar for? I have read about them being integrated but not sure how they work.
When compressing the bow will it try to snap up or down?
Thanks for the coments and by th way this is a great looking press!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that turned out GREAT - nice work!


----------



## topjimmy (Apr 7, 2009)

Kinkajou said:


> I am sorry to ask but what is caution bar for? I have read about them being integrated but not sure how they work.
> When compressing the bow will it try to snap up or down?
> Thanks for the coments and by th way this is a great looking press!


Basically it acts like another set of hands and supports the riser while you line up the limb tips in the press, or keeps it from bouncing off the floor when you are done pressing.

Very nice job on the press.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

What Topjimmy said on the caution bar basically a third hand. Wasn't going to put one on but after using it I'm glad I did, it comes in handy and is adjustable for different brace height bows.


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Verry nice, My next project. 

Did you make the screw jack also from scratch..? All thread and a long nut?


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

You will want to spend the extra money and buy the acme all thread. Tried the regular all thread and was not smooth at all, runs about $10 to $15 a foot but worth it. I welded the acme thread nut to the adjustment sleeve and drilled a hole in main beam the same size of bearing I used, then put locking collars on each side. I welded a solid piece of round stock rod to end of acme tread that slide through end so the locking collars and bearing would have a smooth service to mount to. I used 3/4 " acme thread because I couldn't find 5/8 " in my town.


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

That is one nice bowpress it looks awesome


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

That is one nice press! Great job.


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a really nice inline press. I'm looking at all types of designs to get ready to build one with my father-in-law and would have to say that I am going to use your design to do so. I really like it. PM with the user name of the ATer who help you with the fingers. I am also getting ready to make a drawing board using the ideas of fellow ATers on the DIY page. Keep up the DIY equipment, you do a nice job.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

That is a super slick inline. Well done.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

my3sons said:


> You will want to spend the extra money and buy the acme all thread. Tried the regular all thread and was not smooth at all, runs about $10 to $15 a foot but worth it. I welded the acme thread nut to the adjustment sleeve and drilled a hole in main beam the same size of bearing I used, then put locking collars on each side. I welded a solid piece of round stock rod to end of acme tread that slide through end so the locking collars and bearing would have a smooth service to mount to. I used 3/4 " acme thread because I couldn't find 5/8 " in my town.


Any chance of you posting plans or a drawing?

Thanx


----------



## Bigdee267 (Feb 12, 2014)

nice job... if you don't mind can you tell us the parts we need, maybe I can make one


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

superb man!


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Had several people ask about plans, never really had any just built with a idea in my head. I will try and explain how I did it with a quick drawing I will post a pic of how I did the locking collars and bearing. I wrote in most of the square tubing sizes I used for that piece. The legs, uprights, and main beam are out of 1 3/4" tubing and the sleeve that adjust out and in is 1 1/2" tubing. The two arms that are 6 1/2" long that the finger sleeves fit over is 1 1/2 and the sleeves are 1 3/4". The reason I did the the sleeves for the fingers was incase bow styles would change I wouldn't have to redo the whole press just the finger sleeves. The sleeves have two 5/16 nuts welded to each to snug them up and those are also what I mounted my spring brackets to. The main structure is easy to build just make sure everything is square and take your time welding and double checking for squareness. The only real time consuming thing is the main beam as far putting the acme all thread in and getting the locking collars and bearing in. I'm posting a pic of the outside of the bearing area and outside locking collar. You will need to cap that end with a piece of flat metal as this is where your going to drill your hole to what size of all thread you use whether it be 5/8 or 3/4 acme all thread. You can drill the hole into the flat iron before you weld in your cap if you would like. I highly recommend you use acme all thread instead of regular all thread as it will bind and not be as smooth. It cost more but is worth it I went down that road and had to redo it. Now that you have your hole drilled as to what size of all thread your using you will need a flange bearing that is the correct size for your all thread. I then found a piece of pipe that was close the outside measurement of the bearing so I could make a sleeve for it. I actually couldn't find one to fit tight so I took one a little smaller and cut a slit in it and spread it apart so it would allow the bearing to slide in, I then welded the gap back shut. This piece of pipe only needs to be about a 1/2" wide or so, just enough to allow the bearing to seat all the way in. I then centered the pipe over the hole that was drilled in the end and welded around the outside of the pipe, this makes your bearing hanger. I posted a pic of this part to help you understand this procedure. Your all thread of choice needs to be around 33 to 35 inches depending on what style of handle you use on the end, I bought mine off eBay for $20 shipped. On your all thread you will have a locking collar on the inside, that needs to be put on before you slide it into the main beam and through the bearing on the end of main beam. Once slid through the bearing you will need a locking collar on the outside next to bearing and this will lock the all thread shaft into place. On your adjustment sleeve you will weld a nut to the inside of the 1 1/2 steel tubing at the very end, this is what your all thread will screw into. This will allow the sleeve to slid in and out to press your bow. Once this is done your pretty much have it whipped. As far as metal you will need 8 ft. of 1 3/4 tubing and 3 ft. 1 1/2 tubing and a small piece of 1 3/4 by 3/16 inch thick flat iron for the end cap piece. Also a 6" piece of 1/2 inch thick by 3/4 wide flat iron to make your finger hangers. I hope this helps a little long but I hope answered some questions.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Hers is a close up pic of the fingers. I use the washers as well as some nylon spacers I bought to adjust for width of the bow I'm pressing. Since I'm doing mainly my own I don't have to change widths very much.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Back side pic of caution bar. The piece that slides up and down is 1" tubing and the piece welded to the main beam is 1 1/4.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

I just realized I messed up on the measurement of the finger hanger size of flat iron, it is 1/2 thick by 1 3/4" wide not 3/4. I hope I explained things so you can understand, its not that hard just a little time consuming but I like to tinker. I don't have a bow shop close by so I decided to build one and save some gas money doing my own tuning. Blake


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Beautiful job. I'm always impressed by the creativity of some members on AT and their ability to make things. Congratulations, wanna build me one?


----------



## Bigdee267 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank You  for all the info and great job on the press.


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks good, great job


----------



## Rokey199 (Jan 3, 2014)

tagged


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

You did a great job on that!


----------



## TGJ (Mar 2, 2014)

well done sir, very finished looking


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments fellows.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

The Bowtech label is what makes is totally AWESOME!! Nice Job!!


----------



## johnnymg (Apr 5, 2014)

Great job!

Are those fingers commercially available?

cheers 
JohnG


----------



## Bowtech 1261 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## beegee59 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is beautiful work !!! My three sons, and thanks for sharing the plans. I've gotten as far as getting the phone #s for Mcmaster carr in ca. for the acme rod and nut You've inspired me to get going on this project THANX AGAIN !!! NICE NICE NICE


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome set up!


----------



## The Hermit (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn wish I had skills...


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

Tag


----------



## CobraAviTek (Sep 16, 2013)

If you build, I buy. Assuming that it works with PSE's beyond parallel bows.


----------



## jvan97 (Dec 7, 2010)

i will take one. you dont even have to paint it!
i wish i knew how to weld


----------



## wildlfehrtsrgon (May 24, 2014)

Really nice job, Thank you for posting the pic of your plans. after seeing a lot of different threads and posts I finally had that aw-shux moment where it all just clicks as far as how all the bearings, nuts and flanges if used will work. Funny how that happens.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

It's looks like the left side finger assay is removable -if so, you can make an adapter to press the narrower span crossbows some day . . .


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

For later


----------



## Hotwheels09 (Nov 23, 2017)

Beauty!! Diggin the paint job


----------



## SpyderSlayer (Oct 3, 2017)

Now, that's some refined home made work! AWSOME!


----------



## gregcook (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow that looks awesome. Enjoy it man


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Outstanding job Sir


----------



## jsmith4_2010 (Mar 18, 2016)

Man you could sell these. That thing is beautiful.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

jsmith4_2010 said:


> Man you could sell these. That thing is beautiful.



LOL.... That’s too funny... out of the mouths of babes.

The design is patented. 

Nice work on the the press! FYI you can use all thread, the trick is to get the coupler nut welded to the receiving tube stright! If this one step isn’t fabricated properly it will bind. Mine works fine without binding. Just FYI if someone is trying to save some money. Also this is the way the original design is made with all thread. Got this from straight from Last Chance Archery.


----------



## torker0812 (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Jcrow20 (Aug 15, 2016)

Love it! Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam7c (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks great! Cost roughly? And where did you get the fingers at?


----------



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

Good work 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Tag

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great looking press! Nice job :thumbs_up


----------



## reggie734 (Aug 18, 2009)

Man I want one nice job 

Sent from my Z959 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## c_shoebox32 (Jan 31, 2018)

looks like the real deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

I got the fingers from a fellow AT’r and not sure he is still selling them. I built a couple more and had my machine shop here cut me some out. The fingers are the hardest thing to find for the press. Acme thread for the all thread is still my favorite, some use standard all thread but you have less tool tolerance in welding in your nut and making it smooth. Blake.


----------



## ice67 (Jul 8, 2011)

tagged for later


----------

